

Verizon Wireless can do no wrong - johnvey
http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnvey/6089802573/sizes/o/in/photostream/
I was trying to login to Verizon when I encountered this error message. Apparently the only reason Verizon's site can get backed up is because they "are experiencing very high traffic levels due to 
unprecedented demand for [their] products and services."
======
diminish
<we are experiencing high traffic due to high demand.. come and shop for more.

